# My Grey Knights



## slah (Sep 25, 2013)

I recently picked up my grey knights army after it being on hiatus for a while (dropping half a litre black woodstain on it cooled my enthusiasm for a bit ).

I´ve never played the game, and so have no idea how to make a reaaly effective force, so I have concentrated on some henchmen for starters becasue they are FUN!...a bit of powerarmour is unavoidable though....

Anyways! - This is where I´m at right now:

Henchmen:
































Inquisitor in terminator armour








Draigo



Terminators





The rest








And the latest one:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

My giddy aunt. That's all nice. Rep for you


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Amazing work. Can't wait to see them painted !


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow. I'm impressed. Looking great.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Words cannot express just how awed I am by your conversions. What's even better is that they all WORK TOGETHER! That's really hard to pull off, especially for things like Inquisition.

My favorite henchman is that fine lady with the skull mask and chainsword. She going to be anything special?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As I said over one Warseer, amazing work, especially that last one as others have said, fucking stunning it really reminds me of the work that Xenobiotic was doing with his henchmen. Looking forward to seeing this progress and the paint start flying!


----------



## slah (Sep 25, 2013)

thanks for the kind words - I´ll try and be a bit more stable updateswise 


Anyway - another inquisitor in terminator armor almost done!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha I love the bald patch on him, kind of reminds me of Fabius Bile for some odd reason. Where is the un green stuffed head from?


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

that is some really impressing conversion work, and even more impressive painting. Actually makes me want to start an inquisition army.

Defenately rep worthy


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Goodness me what talent! Well done to you, i'm impressed most of all by your vision. Where did you gain your painting and modelling skills if not warhammer?


----------



## gurpp (Nov 5, 2013)

where you get those shield? i try to find some shield blitz so i can do the shield eternal frome the new sm codex.


----------



## slah (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words 
@Jacobite - the head is from The Empire Luminark:










@Iraqiel - Icollected minis 25years ago when I was but a wee laddie, but after a few years I stopped, and then i picked it up again a few years ago and have been mostly collecting and painting/converting a bit. My "technique" is just basically "go slow"


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I really like all those variously converted henchmen, really well done. Seriously looking forward to seeing how they will look when painted. One thing that IMHO looks somewhat exaggarated, though, might be that psycannon you put on the first inquisitor - mainly since he's holding the daemonhammer in both hands (I mean, isn't the psycannon also a weapon for both hands?).


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I recently started looking for an allied force and decided to go with GK inquisition - your thread on warseer was a huge inspiration that cemented that decision.

Will be back to check on this regularly


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn they are some sweet conversions. The pose on the 2nd one in your first post really stands out to me for some reason. Great mix of models.


----------



## gurpp (Nov 5, 2013)

nice job. where you pick up all those shield?


----------



## slah (Sep 25, 2013)

thanks!

A teaser on the next henchman (been busy with a Khorne Lord of Skulls and tyranids for a diorama so not a lot to show atm ).


@gurpp: The shields are from the assault squad.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ye Gods!. I see Necron Torso, a Skull, heavy bolter end, Grey Knight Psyhic Hood and some lovely tubes. I like!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Great conversions. My favourite are the Crusaders and the first Inquisitor. Really like the combination of parts on the Crusaders. Never been able to figure how to do armoured Crusaders without them looking like Marines. I think you've cracked it. May end up stealing the idea from you.

What legs have you used?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Can we see some more pics of the guy with a boltgun that you based off the empire captain with pistol? Its a sensational conversion that I want to replicate


----------



## NostromanNeckTie (Sep 3, 2013)

Those are some absolutely fantastic looking Henchmen you got there. And love the blue glow on the Psychic Hood of that one Terminator.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice work that Man. Very nice indeed!
Just started a small force of GK, five man Termie squad and a ten man PA squad.
Will probably give them a Dread, Rhino and LR. 

Once again very nice work. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## slah (Sep 25, 2013)

...And after a bit of delay my letest henchman is done!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Badass, love the GS work on him, especially that collar.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Not bad at all, I like very much. Can imagine making henchmen must be very fun indeed.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I like him, and am again reminded how awesome your greenstuff skills are. Great work!


----------



## slah (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks!

And I´m almost done on 2 jokaeros - which ofc. wont be orange monkeys but something considerably more "grimdark" - Ill post pictures soon!

And a few pics for torealis because I missed his post last time





(I know they suck but they are taken with my phone - I just ordered one of these bad boys though!!!  http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/olympusem5)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Any chance of a group shot?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Always loved that conversion and you have made it better with the scout head, I would love to do it and give him a lasgun sized weapon and mod it up to be a hellgun INQ. One day when everything else is off the block maybe...


----------



## slah (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is my first "Jokaero"!

As you can see it isn´t an orange monkey - those are just too silly. Instead I´ve just considered the jokaeros as "unitboosters", and then just made a mini that looks like it could boost a units efficiency. This is my "shooty Jokaero" - always ready to add some firepower (or lend a gun )



I plan to make a "combatstims", "grafts" and "mystic" jokaero as well (without any likeness to monkeys at all).


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Awww no monkey?

Awesome conversion, looks exactly like what you want it for.


----------



## slah (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks!

- And the next jokaero is up! This is my "combatstims" jokaero. The idea behind him is that he continuosly grabs the other henchmen from his unit and "stimulates" them with fun and imaginative conconctions.

One of the biggest challenges was getting him down on a 25mm "footprint (this guy is BIG), but it actually worked out so well that I wont even have to weigh down the base.








In case somebody is wondering - Yes the idea is shamelessly stolen from here:
http://www.coolminiornot.com/354024


----------



## slah (Sep 25, 2013)

The 3rd jokaero is done. This is my little imp that is running around the battlefield blaring blessings, benedictions, battlecries, strategies and various delusions in order to raise his units morale and prowess!

I think he´s kinda cute


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those Jokaero are some of the best, most grimdark minis I've seen in a long time. If only GW still produced minis with the same feel.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Very cool conversions. I'm not a fan of the monkeys either, much prefer these!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Those "apes" are awesome, especially the last one, where did the body come from?


----------



## TheLambBread (Dec 22, 2010)

Holy CRAP!! These are awesome. With 7th out and changing psychic powers, I was thinking about Grey Knights and came here for inspiration. Boy did you deliver some of these models are outrageously cool. I'd love to make some. Great job!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

lovely work...but you wanna impress me....? get it all painted haha


----------



## slah (Sep 25, 2013)

@ Jacobite: The body is from this set: http://www.games-workshop.com/en-DK/Riddles-in-the-Dark
@fatmantis: SHUT UP!   

The fourth and last of my jokaeros - a medic kinda guy - who wouldnt want som tlc from this fella


----------

